# sportdog sd-400



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

i have a sport dog sd-400 e-collar for sale, comes with transmiter,collar and charger. can expand to 2 dogs asking 100.00 or whatever someone thinks is a fair price. :lol: also nothing is wrong with it it works great. thanks 
kurt 801-368-6521


----------



## jett black (Aug 18, 2008)

sold!!!!!!!!!!


----------

